# Got Clams?



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Haven't tried using clams yet, but I've read a lot about them here.

So where do you get them and how do you use them. I understand they can be a bit tricky to get to stay on a hook.

Mark


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I haven't used clams yet, but I have used the clam-flavored "FishBites". Tore up some whiting with them, and I can't wait to see what they do for pompano and black drum.


----------



## LitzFish26 (Apr 14, 2003)

MarkDido,
I have used clams up here in Smyrna several times. When the current and waves are strong, forget it. You can get them at LoveDay's Bait and Tackle. Or at The Bait Shack in Port Orange.
They are usually frozen in a bag like squid, however, I have seen live clams that you have to shuck. 
Clams are the ticket for Pomps in the surf at New Smyrna!
Best applied when still frozen.

Good luck!

Litz


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Try not to use the frozen ones . Get the fresh and shuck away . What ever you don't use keep in the fridge in a small cooler they will stay alive there . What I do is shuck a doz or two brine them with salt and keep in the fridge . The brining will toughen them up and will stay on the hook alot better . Make sure the container is a tightly sealed one when yor bining them just add kosher salt nothing else . Most of the bait shops in my area have fresh ones most of the time . I get two baits out of one clam depending on how big they are .Slice them down the middle and hookem up .









We buy these big guys, shuck them out, and salt the clams, creating a slightly tougher meat that stays well on the hook. 

Sea Fishing with Clams / Maybe not the exactly the same clam but has some info .

http://www.worldseafishing.com/baits/clams.shtml


----------



## Romans14Eleven (Feb 29, 2004)

I am a believer in using clams since after the results I have had this past winter in the Florida surf. The clams have outfished the shrimp for whiting by a long shot. Whiting absolutely love em.....I always like the clams that come frozen in the airtight sealed bags. I know Whiteys at Sebastian Inlet sell them and I just recently found them at that yellow bait shop coming into Titusville. They have about three to four huge clams in them already shucked. Two bags usually last me all day when fishing for whiting. I use small pieces and hook them as many times as possible. I also use a size 2 owner mutu light circle hook...so being a small hook I can hook the clam quiet a few times. And it always stays on the hook for quite a while.....especially when the fishing is slow! But all this past winter at several locations along the Florida Atlantic surf I have put clam next to shrimp in the same location time and again, and the whiting always nail the clam. Mark I would definitely give clam a try when you fish next.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Do you mean Action Bait and Tackle? On the right side as you're headed to CNS. Has a big yellow sign. I usually stop there on the way to Playalinda. Nice folks.

Thanks for all the info guys!

Mark


----------



## Romans14Eleven (Feb 29, 2004)

Yep thats them....he had them frozen, already shucked in sealed bags....and he said he had them fresh in the shells.


----------



## verobeachfish (Jan 13, 2003)

I have used clams occasionally. Publix and maybe some of the other supermarkets have them from time to time. I get the big ones, use the tough meat for bait and throw the really soft stuff away. The soft parts would not stay on a hook long, especially when casting far.


----------



## Stuart (Oct 13, 2003)

I find clams out perform any other bait when going for whiting or pomps. Don't put your pole down though cause the baits gone in a flash so you have to strike as soon as you feel a bite. I also prefer to put a fish bite on there as well just for good measure that way if you lose the clam you have backup. Green fish bites seem to work the best and remember don't remove the fish bite from the hook with your teeth no matter how inviting it may seem.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

I just picked up some frozen/vacu-packed clams at Action Bait and Tackle in Titusville.

Koz, you mentioned salting your clams before use. Could you describe how you do it. Can you thaw, salt, and refreeze clams?

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## oilyfishhead (Apr 4, 2004)

Clams are one of my favorite baits at Satellite Beach.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

nice pomp.........welcome to the board Oilyfishhead.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Mark thaw them , drain them and salt them with kosher salt cover them well with it. No need to refreeze just keep them in the fridge in a tightly sealed container they will keep for a week or two or three .


----------



## oilyfishhead (Apr 4, 2004)

Beachbms said:


> *nice pomp.........welcome to the board Oilyfishhead. *


Thanks for the welcome. I'll be fishing Satellite beach again on Tuesday thru Friday. (4/6 - 4/9) I'll be fishing with clams(mostly) and will post a report.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Thanks for the info Koz.

The current plan is to go hit CNS on Thursday morning, so I'll prep the clams this week.

Mark


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Can do the same with shrimp.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

OK, one more clam / salt question.

Picked up a box of kosher salt (mazeltov!) 

Should I salt the the clams as they are (big pieces), and cut them when I'm ready to use them, or cut them up now and salt them?

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I would wait till I am ready to use them. Then cut them up. They can sometimes shrink up a bit when salting .


----------



## oilyfishhead (Apr 4, 2004)

*Here's how I do it.*

I know most of y'all don't know me but here's how I do it.

First, get some clams. This is a pretty good place.











Next you will need a board and a rock. I usually find them on the beach. If you can't find a rock, your pliers will work. If you can't find a board, clean your glasses and look again. 
Use the rock or the pliers as a hammer to smash the top shell of the clam. This is easier than "shucking" it. Since you will be feeding the clam to fish instead of your girl friend, this is not a problem.












Use your knife to cut the clam out of the shell and shell crumbs. The meat is held onto the shell by some tuff clam stuff. Run the knife around the inside of the shell to cut the meat away from it.
Lay the meat on the board. You should be able to get 4 baits out of a large clam. 3 out of the main body and one out of the wad of stuff that is not exactly connected to the main body. Slice the main body across the foot as shown below. 











You can loop the hook thru the clam about 3 times. Make sure the tuff stuff is on the hook. The piece of the foot should be last. This will help the clam stay on the hook longer.











Cast to your favorite spot. If nothing bites in 10 minutes, reel in 'cause your bait is gone. If your rod bends, reel in, un hook the fish and repeat the above procedure.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Thanks Koz and Oily.....

Nice fish!


----------

